# Port Clinton; decent shore fishing?



## NorthernComfort (Jun 3, 2007)

hey all

I'll be visiting Port Clinton this weekend (staying at motel 8 off 163).

Where might some good spots be for fishing from shore or maybe any inland spots in the area?

Thanks in advance for any help 

-A


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

NorthernComfort said:


> hey all
> 
> I'll be visiting Port Clinton this weekend (staying at motel 8 off 163).
> 
> ...


Depends what you are looking to catch. You can walk from that motel to the breakwall for the portage access and catch sheepshead, catfish, carp, white and yellow perch, white bass may be thick right now, smallmouth, largemouth, striped bass, bluegill. Every once in a great while someone will catch a walleye off the end. 

I personally like the camp pery pier. You have a very good chance at a good mess of yellow perch an occassional walleye and some big crappie there. You would take Rt. 2 west toward toledo, it will be on your right hand side, you cant miss it.

Good luck!


----------



## NorthernComfort (Jun 3, 2007)

Turned out to be a nice weekend despite only catching a few medium sized cat fish.

Spent more time at different wineries and bars than I did actually fishing 

But the few times I did go out I ended up at East Catawba State park.....which wasn't the best for shore fishing. 

My favorite spot was at the Depsey Access on the breakwall rocks.

I was amazed at the incredible amount of watersnakes in that area! Must have been 20 snakes all just swimming about in the water and on the little beach area......

Next time I go will be with a boat


----------

